# Comfortable, Safe Dust Mask



## paxorion

I have this unit too (thanks to Marc Spagnoulo's safety week video a few years back). I definitely agree with the 5 star rating and have found it to be very comfortable in use. Usually it's outfitted with 2097 P100 filters, but when I last used my HVLP, even with the organic vapor cartridges and 2097 P100 filters, it's quite comfortable to keep on for extended periods of time.


----------



## CharlesA

paxorion, why do you choose the 2097 filters?


----------



## upinflames

Okay, the 2097 filters are particulate filters, good for dust, if you spray you need the 6001 organic filters. I have had this unit for a couple of years, as you said it is comfortable and works very well. It usually comes with the 6001 filters. You can purchase particulate filters to snap on the 6001, P95 and and retainer 501, this together makes an outstanding unit.


----------



## danoaz

I am curious how you know what size to choose?


----------



## CharlesA

Given how other things fit me, I decided that I would try a medium, and it worked out.


----------



## danoaz

So if I take a large hat then I probably need a large face mask? Makes sense.


----------



## longgone

Has anyone used this face mask and also wore goggles? I wear a larger set of goggles that cover my glasses since they keep dust out of my eyes and off my glasses… and the last facemask I bought did not work well with these goggles…I had to end up using the 3M disposable masks. I also use the Trend Airshield but it is not always as convenient.


----------



## CharlesA

I thought of the sizing in this way: I figured that their three sizes need to cover all face sizes, male and female-they don't have XS or XL. That means that medium should work for the majority of men, with the Small for smaller faces and the large for much larger faces. Since my face/head is pretty normal male sized, I went for medium.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks for the review Charles.

I ended up getting a 6500 series mask myself. It's the same design as the 7500, but with a level that allows you to drop the mask down with out having to take the elastic straps off.

I have a set of 2097 filters that I leave on it, and swap them out for 6001 if I'm spray painting or anything. A friend who does painting for a living (cars, bikes, etc) advised me to always store the filters in an air tight bag or container when not in use. I like switching between filters so I don't feel like I'm "wasting" the more expensive organic filter when I'm only sanding.

Greg, it may get in the way of larger goggles, unless the mask I have is too big (I have a medium as well). I usually wear my 3M Virtua CCS safety glasses when I require use of the dust mask


----------



## CharlesA

Thanks, Mos.

On Amazon, the 6001 ($8.27) and 2097 filters ($7.15) are within $1 of each other. I think if I wore the mask more, that drop-down feature would be handy.


----------



## BigMig

I am a strong believer in protecting my lungs…and this unit helps. I am one of the few who doesn't like the fit - I think because the bridge of my nose (base of my nose just below my eyes) is high and even the Large presses my nose, so I onlyt wear it when necessary.

I think I need to go to a good Safety store to try on alternative units.


----------



## paxorion

> paxorion, why do you choose the 2097 filters?
> 
> - CharlesA


I have a pretty complete set (7500, 2097, 6001, and the retainer to use both). Most of the time i have the 7500 + 2097. When I spray i use the 7500 + 6001 + 2097


----------



## CharlesA

Getting straightforward info on this stuff isn't the easiest. So, for just sanding use, does it matter that much which filter I use, 6001 or 2097?


----------



## CharlesA

Okay, so I probably should have known a bit more about this before reviewing it-at least the filters.

So, since Paxorian and Mosquito seem to know more about the filters, let me get this straight:
For standard woodworking use, that is dust, one should use a particulate filter, and the filter I was using, the 6001 should be used (or combined with particulate filter) when spraying finish, etc. Does that sound right?


----------



## paxorion

> Okay, so I probably should have known a bit more about this before reviewing it-at least the filters.
> 
> So, since Paxorian and Mosquito seem to know more about the filters, let me get this straight:
> For standard woodworking use, that is dust, one should use a particulate filter, and the filter I was using, the 6001 should be used (or combined with particulate filter) when spraying finish, etc. Does that sound right?
> 
> - CharlesA


Yep, to re-state (since I like repeating things) the particulate filter (e.g. the 2097 for P100 rating) for standard woodworking (dust), and the 6001 organic vapor cartridge for finishing. An adapter would let you use the 2097 on top of the 6001


----------



## CharlesA

Sometimes I'm just slow. Thanks for the clarification. Got some particulate filters on the way.


----------



## paxorion

> Sometimes I m just slow. Thanks for the clarification. Got some particulate filters on the way.
> 
> - CharlesA


No need to worry. Took me over a year to get the organic vapor cartridges, then another 5 months to get the right adapter (502 Filter Adapter) SO that I could use the vapor cartridges and particulate filters at the same time. 3M's part numbering scheme and all the extra information doesn't make it easy to figure out what you need.


----------



## palaswood

Thanks for the notice! I'll be getting one this weekend


----------



## socrbent

When I priced a 7502 mask, two 2907, 2 601, and 2 502 adapters the total came to $193 at Uline. It looks like the mask takes a 2 filters at a time, one for each side. Am I correct? Is there a better source?


----------



## CharlesA

Amazon


----------



## TexasOak

> I think I need to go to a good Safety store to try on alternative units.
> 
> - BigMig


Hey BigMig, I had this same problem (with masks in general) and I went in to Grainger. They had no fewer than 10 different masks to choose from in stock at the time and let me try all of them to find the one that I liked. They also said that they have over 50 more to choose from that could be ordered and sent to the store. Cool part about that is the manager said that if it came in and I didn't like it, they would just put it out on the shelves and order me another one, no charge.


----------



## paxorion

> When I priced a 7502 mask, two 2907, 2 601, and 2 502 adapters the total came to $193 at Uline. It looks like the mask takes a 2 filters at a time, one for each side. Am I correct? Is there a better source?
> 
> - socrbent


Yikes, that's a crazy price. That sounds way over-priced. Some of the best pricing I've seen is on Amazon, but beware any hidden shipping price from vendors selling on Amazon. I know I've also bought some stuff from MFASCO before too.


----------



## KellyShowLow

Thanks for the review. Just ordered. Lots of sanding coming up…

Kelly


----------

